# Looking for custom-made weatherproof LED-strip



## 69morpho (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear all,

I am looking for a custom-made weatherproof LED-strip for an outdoor application.

Here are the specifications:
LED: White 5050 SMD (3528 or similar possible too)
Spacing: 30 LEDs per 5m roll
Cut-able: every 3 LEDs / 50 cm
Voltage: 24 VDC
Quantity: 2000 rolls
Rating: IP 68 or better
Warranty requirement: 2 years or more

Can anybody recommend a reputable manufacturer who could quote this job?

Thank you for your help in advance!

Erwin


----------



## Roadking Classic (Apr 15, 2013)

*Led*

We've had good luck with the products from Sign Lighting World out of Colorado.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use this company. They do custom work also. www.*i-lighting*online.com


----------

